

VC wants to see zombie startups shut down - petewarden
http://www.siliconbeat.com/2009/09/21/dixon-dolls-wants-more-start-ups-shut-down/

======
sachinag
He wants to see other VCs wind down their living dead companies because it's
bad for the asset class? Sell your stake to the founders for a dollar. You
still write off the whole damn thing, and the founders get to continue on if
they want to.

------
JacobAldridge
Ah, the sunk cost fallacy meets the dot-com bubble - decisions to invest more
(both in money and, more often if I read this correctly, in time and
expertise) are being made based on previous investment, not future return.

As such, these living-dead companies are preventing the release of cash and
expertise into other businesses. I would add to this VC concern that many (of
course, not all) of those businesses are probably also preventing the release
of founder expertise and energy into better projects.

------
IsaacSchlueter
First thought when I saw the title here on HN: _Great, as if "rockstar" and
"ninja" weren't bad enough, now we're doing moving on to "zombies"? Whats
next, vampires?_

<http://jsvampire.com/>

------
rokhayakebe
I want to shut zombite VCs and redistribute the money to YC like incubators in
different industries.

